# Picton - New Zealand



## Fern (Aug 21, 2016)

We're into the last throes of winter, for this year anyway, so looking forward to finishing our South Island trip from last summer in the motorhome.
In February we will be crossing Cook Strait on the ferry from Wellington to get to Picton (South Island) the disembarking point. Then it's drive down the East Coast, through Kaikoura, the whale watch area, and the ones in between to get to the bottom of the Island, Invercargill.  Then back up the West Coast. 
The photo is of Picton Harbour with the ferries in the back ground.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 21, 2016)

Very nice photo Fern, I bet you see a lot of beautiful country while driving in your motorhome.  I think that driving is the best way to see the countryside.


----------

